# Customer is unhappy with how OSI Quad Caulk looks around their front door



## dslabaugh (Oct 26, 2012)

How to best remove OSI Quad Caulk as customer wants it off and I will recomend someone else to caulk and paint their front door. Thank you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Let it cure for a while, then scrape it off (it will still be pliable but not make as much of a mess). The remaining residue, streaks, etc can be cleaned with a solvent. 
What did they find unacceptable about the appearance? Quad is a high grade caulk.


----------

